# Lise Watier for woman of Color?



## Misshopeful24 (Jun 21, 2007)

As anyone ever tried Lise Waiter line? I find this product in drugstore and It seems to have some  interesting colors but since I don't know anything about it I thought I might ask if anyone is familar with this product. I've seen it  on the shopping channel in canada but I got too confused or whatever. Like eyeshadows, lip gloss etc... Check the link below to go to the website.

http://www.lisewatier.com/retail/collections.asp


----------



## yumemiru (Jun 21, 2007)

I use quite a few of their products and generally speaking its pretty good. I have their l/e brush set ( in gold) and some lose powder eyeshadow, the peachy colored pressed shadow. It is definately one of hte higher end d/s brands i would shop in.


----------



## marieeve2010 (Jun 21, 2007)

it's a really good brand! they have really nice color (with a lot of pigment)....and if you like red lipstick, they made a real red lipstick....


----------



## asian_eyes (Jun 26, 2007)

It is a great line, definitely check it out. I would start with eyeshadows, both loose and pot/palettes; also must buy their brushes!!


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks ladies for getting into this topic.. however Since alot of those popular us drug store products aren't here in canada, I figured i'd try this product... but as MAC nw43 or whatever i am  I want to know how i can give me a natural/elegant look. My mom tells me all i need is some foundation and black eye liner to make my eyes pop... any suggestion as to what i need to do all this with Lise watier?  I want to hide the flaws, discoloration, control my eye lashes, and of course some colors and things to my eyes...


----------



## amethyst_star (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm a NC44 with black hair, and feel most of this line is suitable for women of colour, I have used the single e/s(love these!), lipsticks, l/g, bronzer, etc. The pigmentation in the products is pretty good.  The only weaknesses in the line I have come across is the lack of foundation and powder shades for anyone darker than a NC42-NC44.


----------



## amethyst_star (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm a NC44 with black hair, and feel most of this line is suitable for women of colour, I have used the single e/s(love these!), lipsticks, l/g, bronzer, etc. The pigmentation in the products is pretty good.  The only weaknesses in the line I have come across is the lack of foundation and powder shades for anyone darker than a NC42-NC44.


----------



## Fizzy_Pop (Jul 7, 2007)

I got a Lise Watier eyeshadow when I went on holiday to Canada and it's gorgeous! The shade I have is called Vert Cosmique, I wish I had bought some more colours now!


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm mad at that company.  So few complexion products for US - in this day and age.


----------

